
Ask HN: Examples of well-written JavaScript/TypeScript applications? - pestkranker
Any examples of well-structured jest&#x2F;mocha&#x2F;&lt;insert test framework&gt; projects? Any typescript code base you would read to enhance your testing skills?<p>For instance, vscode: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;microsoft&#x2F;vscode
======
mcgannon2007
Office Fabric React has some good React + TypeScript code that has good
testing which is very necessary with the level of commit activity into a
shared component library.

[https://github.com/OfficeDev/office-ui-fabric-
react](https://github.com/OfficeDev/office-ui-fabric-react)

